# Leaky Butt - Causes? Treatments?



## Mia Butta

Help! I can't get a clean wipe.

I use Balneol lotion, wet wipes but moisture still seeps out and causes me to ITCH. 

I don't think its diarrhea (had that yesterday and the day before). What could be causing this and how do I treat it?

This is such a new problem for me. I never had these things happen to me before I had a baby. 

PS. no amount of yogurt seems to balance me out. :ymad:


----------



## lynx

Most likely, although Im not positive, the problems you are having are due to the fact that your sphincter, the anus, is not closing all the way properly.  I don't know of any treatment that is OTC for this.  You should consult with your doctor as soon as you can. This is, from what I understand, a problem with some women after they give birth as the ring of muscle making up the anus may become hyper extended after birth and hence it does not close all the way.  Sorry you are going through that. Hope you get relief soon.


----------



## Mejay07

Hi
The same thing is happening to me, I am constantly going to the restroom not to go to the bathroom, just to clean up.  
I had my daughter in April and have had leakage for the last 4-5 months.  But I also have a perianal abscess that is scheduled to be drained on Dec 2nd.  So my doc is not completely sure if it is the Crohn's causing the drainage or if it is the fistula/abscess draining.  Do you have any other symptoms in that area? pressure or pain in the bottom? 

Hope it gets better for you, I am sure hoping in my case it is the abscess draining.

Good luck


----------



## Mia Butta

*butt woes*



Mejay07 said:


> Hi
> The same thing is happening to me, I am constantly going to the restroom not to go to the bathroom, just to clean up.
> I had my daughter in April and have had leakage for the last 4-5 months.  But I also have a perianal abscess that is scheduled to be drained on Dec 2nd.  So my doc is not completely sure if it is the Crohn's causing the drainage or if it is the fistula/abscess draining.  Do you have any other symptoms in that area? pressure or pain in the bottom?
> 
> Hope it gets better for you, I am sure hoping in my case it is the abscess draining.
> 
> Good luck


Mejay,

I have some stubborn hemorrhoids that wont' go away since July (birth of son). I swear, I can sneeze and pop out a hemmie. 

I also have a tear -a new one. I'm not sure how I got that one. I was starting to feel better and had sex with my husband (after 4 months of abstinence because of my butt problems). That is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Mejay07

Mia Butta,
It has also been a while for my husband and I, we have tried but it is too painful for me right now, I think it has been about 3 months and my second fissure popped up about a month and half ago, so I don't think that could be it.   
I too have stubborn hemorrhoids that I have had even before having my daughter (I did have a c-section, I was 4 days late and didn't want to induce and risk a longer labor/or tearing).


----------



## Jennifer

I'd contact your GI doc because it could be a number of things like an abscess, fistula, a tear or some sort of infection. If I remember correctly, if a hemorrhoid were to burst, its generally blood that comes out, bright red but you said you didn't _think _it was diarrhea which to me sounds like it isn't blood red (otherwise you would have said so), so to me it doesn't sound hemmie related unless one got all infected but I'd get that checked out too.


----------



## Mr Bedfordshire

mmm, not sure its the same thing but i had bad butt burn for nearly 2 years and spent god knows how much on creams, lotions and bath salts, until recently when i had the camera inserted and my 'j-pouch' and rest of my own bowel was badly inflammed and infected. 

i told my consultant that most nights i would wake up with a large 'damp' patch in my shorts after sleeping, but it was a clear like liquid and that i hadnt had an accident and could not work out what it was?!

turns out the infection from ulcers and abcesses was making its way out during the night and literally burning the skin in that area, thus causing me some serious discomfort. 

i was given yet more pills, this time antibiotics (ciprofloxacin) and since i started them, ive had no night time leaks and i can sit and walk properly with no butt burn.

just thought id add my 2pence worth.

hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Mountaingem

I would definitely got to doc and rule out any infection or fistulas. Sounds like somethings' going on there...

If it's just leakage, my doc recommends doing the rectal equivelant of Kegel exercises-tightening and releasing the anal muscles. Apparently long-term inflammation causes rectal incontinence, and I do them, it seems to help with the leakage.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

I was going to mention Kegals like Mountaingem did.
The wet wipes may be making you itchy.  I use an AWESOME butt cream called Calmoseptine almost every day.  It works as a barrier, and doesn't keep things moist down there.  I think it was orginally made for protecting the skin around tube leakage, but it's done wonders for when my butt was leaky.
Here is a link to check it out.
http://www.calmoseptineointment.com/
You can't buy it from there, but you can read about it.
Do a search on here if you want more info.
Hope you can get some relief.
MBH


----------



## Lydia

That only happens to me when I have a fistula or an abscess.


----------



## Janny74

I wanted to thank you all for this information.  For the life of me I couldn't figure out why my butt has been so leaky lately but now I realize it is because I have a fistula.  Well, I had an abscess that turned into a fistula.  Thank you all for putting my mind at ease, I was wondering what else was going on now.  Do you know what I mean?  A woman can only take so much at a time.


----------

